# HappyBirthday Wade



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2008)

Hope you havea teriffic day buddy !!


----------



## CajunTim (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade!




Hope your day goes well.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2008)

Hope you have a very happy Birthday there Wade. You will have to wait until later when PWP can make you a cake.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 24, 2008)

happy birthday wade see you are also a aries good sign,good health my fine vine friend till we swap again//happy birthday


----------



## smurfe (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy birthday man. Hope it is a great one! Stand by for cake!


----------



## Joanie (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Wade!!!! I hope it's wonderful!


----------



## Bert (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday WADE......Hope you have a good one...I'll toast one to you tonight....hope you enjoy the day


----------



## masta (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade and enjoy being thirty something!


----------



## scotty (Apr 24, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade.....toast with your best....cheers!


----------



## swillologist (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade. I hope you have a great one.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade! Enjoy the day.






Jeff


----------



## K&GB (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade. Have you ever started a wine on your birthday? Might be interesting to mark the occasion on future birthdays by opening a bottle.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade!

I hope this year brings you all you ever dreamed............. Cheers!


----------



## Grant (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade from those of us up here in the frozen north


Grant


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Bitrthday Wade, Thanks for all your help! Have a glass of your best and think of all the good wishes being sent your way today.And thanks to Waldo for keeping an eye on such a milestone.


----------



## Dean (Apr 24, 2008)

Have a very happy birthday Wade!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade. Thanks for all your help. Hope you have a good one. Don't eat too much cake, it won't help your weight!!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wade



. Have a wonderful day and thanks for all the help you given us!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 24, 2008)

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAYto our number one poster! Thanks for answering sooooooooo many questions. Hope you do something special for yourself.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Wasnt a great day t work but its getting better now that Im home. I busted open a bottle of a wine thats a very young and am so surprised at how good it is. Its a beautiful day here!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Cake time!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright, where did you get that picture of me?



Thanks PWP! I think I just gained 5 lbs just looking at that cake.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 24, 2008)

Now...I would like a cake like that....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2008)

Ill split it with you NW!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 24, 2008)

PWP, You make some amazing cakes!


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 25, 2008)

happy happy happy birthday - and many more!!! I was just singing this to you and am glad that you can't hear it 'cause I can't sing. You know 'just make a joyful noise' and all.
I am toasting you with a glass of cab right now - wish you could join me but sunny CA is a little far for that - at this time.
Anyway, I hope you had a great day and Mrs. Wade and family took special care of you.
Later buddy.
rrawhide

by the way pm me with your phone number as I called and did not get thru. thanx,


----------

